# 3 stillborn kids today



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Today my doe delivered 3 stillborn kids. First one was in malposition, back two legs came out first. The doe worked very hard and pushed it out with my little assistance. It has no breathing. I swung it. No life. About more than 2 hrs she delivered second one, dead. the baby has no hair not completely formed. The third one is same as the second one no hair. I want to know what reason caused this problem. On January 24 the vet gave my 3 pregnant does clostridium C/D, tetanus. My does are due in March 6 or later. I have 4 goats. My husband said it happened naturally but I want to find the reason that caused the second and third ones not completely formed.I attached the second dead baby’s picture. I have no clue for today’s happening.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

I'm sorry you lost them. Only possible way to tell would be to have a necropsy done on kid and have placenta tested.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Welcome to the Goat Spot.
I’m so sorry your doe delivered prematurely. It does happen sometimes, but That never makes it any easier. 
Can you take the fetus to UNLV labs? They could tell you for sure if it was a biological reason. She also could have gotten rammed by another goat and injured. The CDT your vet gave wouldn’t be the reason though, it’s a normal practice to give it and it protects both doe and babies.
I hope that your other kidding are event free and you’ll keep us posted. We would love to see pictures so if you have time introduce yourself in the introduction area. This is a wonderful community of goat lovers.


----------



## Cedarwinds Farm (Dec 2, 2019)

I'm so sorry! 
Only thing I can suggest in addition to the above recommendations is to be sure that your does are receiving sufficient minerals and nutrition, and that they are overall in good condition. This will go a long way toward helping make sure your other does and kids stay healthy, and preventing problems for next year. There are plenty of threads about that here.
How is your doe doing? I'm sure losing her kids like that has got to be sad for her, too.
Have you ever had something like this happen before?


----------



## SalteyLove (Jun 18, 2011)

Were the kids without hair as developed as the first one or did it looks like they had stopped developing at an earlier point?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

With out a necropsy we can't say for sure, she may have delivered too early but but I would suspect iodine deficiency. Babies born without hair and many times throat area will be swollen. To know if mom is deficient..you can clean her tail web well and paint it with iodine. If it absorbs within 24 hours then she is deficient. If so you keep repainting the iodine until she stops absorbing it..

I'm very sorry for your loss. Give mom lots of TLC.


----------



## NigerianDwarfOwner707 (May 17, 2018)

I would suspect iodine deficiency. Very sorry for your loss.


----------



## MontanaMist (Dec 27, 2015)

Oh no. Im sorry too. Iodine deficiency may cause this? Always learning. Thanks.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so very sorry.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

I am so appreciated for you guys giving me informations. I can learn a lot from you. I introduced myself here. We live in Las Vegas. We have a hobby farm in Beaver Utah. My husband retired September 2019. We never had goats before. We bought 2 boar goats, Rose and Maggie. Rose kidded healthy boy and girl on January 15. Last year we bought two girls 104 and 49 from local farmers in Beaver. 104 is the one who lost her babies yesterday. I milked her colostrum last night with the advice of the vet here. This morning I milk her again. She looks ok eating and drinking. When she sees me she always walk around me calling. It seems she asking me for babies.It hurts me.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

She discharges some pink mucus. Last night I buried her babies.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

This morning I milked her. I filtered the milk with a net and tried to boil it. The milk turned crumbled. I am confused about it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She will have discharge and blood for several.weeks...just want to be sure her udder is comfortable if you don't want to milk her long term, just milk enough to keep comfy until she drys off. If uou want milk you can milk daily. If you want to pasteurize the milk..do a quick study on how to do it proper so milk stays drinkable. We drink our goats milk raw.



MontanaMist said:


> Iodine deficiency may cause this?


 yes..can also cause goiter and buggy eyes. You can do a search and find pictures as well


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> With out a necropsy we can't say for sure, she may have delivered too early but but I would suspect iodine deficiency. Babies born without hair and many times throat area will be swollen. To know if mom is deficient..you can clean her tail web well and paint it with iodine. If it absorbs within 24 hours then she is deficient. If so you keep repainting the iodine until she stops absorbing it..
> 
> I'm very sorry for your loss. Give mom lots of TLC.


Which part is tail web?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

The skin portion on the underside of her tail.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)




----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

The milk crumbled because it is still colostrum. Milk her 2 or more times a day for a week, then there should be no colostrum left. Colostrum gets weird when it boils. To pasturize milk, bring up to 150º F no hotter or it will scald. (Use a double boiler-works better than milk in a pan).

That dead kid had been dead a while, it was starting to dehydrate. (notice the eye sockets and the sunken in eyes). Chlamadia is also a possiblility. I don't give antibiotics unless absolutely necessary, but if she were my doe, I would treat her with 7-10 days of LA-200 - 1 cc per 20# sub Q. Others may have different doses. (LA-200 is available at Tractor Supply). 

So sorry for your losses. That is rough....


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So sorry about the stillborns. I hope the others will have healthy kids!


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

I


happybleats said:


> View attachment 198975


 I am so appreciated for your instructions.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Goats Rock said:


> The milk crumbled because it is still colostrum. Milk her 2 or more times a day for a week, then there should be no colostrum left. Colostrum gets weird when it boils. To pasturize milk, bring up to 150º F no hotter or it will scald. (Use a double boiler-works better than milk in a pan).
> 
> That dead kid had been dead a while, it was starting to dehydrate. (notice the eye sockets and the sunken in eyes). Chlamadia is also a possiblility. I don't give antibiotics unless absolutely necessary, but if she were my doe, I would treat her with 7-10 days of LA-200 - 1 cc per 20# sub Q. Others may have different doses. (LA-200 is available at Tractor Supply).
> 
> So sorry for your losses. That is rough....


I am appreciated for your advice. I can learn a lot here.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How did the iodine test go?


----------



## fivemoremiles (Jan 19, 2010)

abortion In late pregnancy can be caused by many things here are some. Toxoplasmosis is the first one that comes to mind, but Champylobacter, Chlamydia, Salmonella and others are a concern as well. It's a bummer when it happens. in my sheep herd of 350 head i get two or three a year.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

:up:


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> View attachment 198975


Yes I painted it yesterday. This morning it is gone.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Since we moved the 4 goats back to Las Vegas in last November we have been feeding them alfalfa hay as main food and Goat Feed of Country Companion as supplements. I found them like to eat leaves and leave stems in the feeder. We feed them twice everyday. One and half flakes each time. Is it enough food for them?


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Julia yuanli said:


> Yes I painted it yesterday. This morning it is gone.


Keep painting the tail web daily until it stops absorbing. I would also add kelp to their diet for a healthy iodine source.

If you post a picture of your goats we can see their condition and know if they are needed more or less food or what mineral needs they have. Unless they have lots of browse, like bushes, vines, trees and such..I would add some grass hay to their alfalfa. It's good roughage for the rumen


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> How did the iodine test go?


I painted it yesterday . It is gone this morning.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

The first two will be due from March 6 till April 5 . The last one is the poor girl who lost her babies. The trace mineral blend is I bought 2 days ago.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Pretty girls. I do see a need for copper and might have lice..I see scratch spots but that could be them itchy from shedding..but wont hurt to get a good look for lice just in case. This time of year is prime time for lice.
They all look good size..not too fat or thin that I can tell...
Do continue to paint iodine daily until it stops absorbing. Would not hurt to test the other two as well. Grab some kelp to supply the iodine they need.
I have not see that mineral so will need to look it up but "trace" usually means not enough lol and can be like a supplement rather than a good loose mineral. They would do well with a something like Sweet lix meat maker or similar


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Appreciated for your advice.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

As far as I know the TruCare 4 is to be given measured by weight of animal. I bought a bag last fall and added it to their grain every day until the bag was done. They liked it. It shouldn’t be given free choice, since it has no salt in it to limit intake.
Good luck with your last two kidding!


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

My husband bought a 4-day goat for the sad mom. This baby goat is half/bottled and half-nursed by her mom. I want my sad mom could accept her. It has 3 hrs passed the baby just suckled 104 one time. Can you guys give me some suggestions how 104 can accept the baby quickly? If I bottle her how many times feed her one day .


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Julia yuanli said:


> My husband bought a 4-day goat for the sad mom. This baby goat is half/bottled and half-nursed by her mom. I want my sad mom could accept her. It has 3 hrs passed the baby just suckled 104 one time. Can you guys give me some suggestions how 104 can accept the baby quickly? If I bottle her how many times feed her one day .


It's not easy getting a mom to accept a baby that is not theirs. You can tie 104 to a fence or put her on a milk stand to let the baby suckle. 
As far as feeding the baby Use whole cows milk from the grocery store with a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day.

To figure out how much to feed, weigh baby, take her weight and multiply it by 16 then divide that number by 10 then divide that number by 6 feedings. An example would be a 10 pound baby times 16 would equal 160 divide that by 6 feedings would be 2.6 ounces each feeding. So, every 4 hours she'd get about 2.6 ounces in her bottle.

Make sure that the milk temperature is 101*F and babies temp is at least 100* (normal for a goat is 101.5-103.5) they have to have it warmer than a human baby.
I hope this helped. Good luck trying to graft baby to 104.
You have pretty goats


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

I grafted a kid to a mom who lost her buck. it took time and patience. I put. mom on the milk table and gave her a bit of feed. I let her smell babies bum then put her to nurse on her new mom. When I felt she had enough ( got to watch her tummy) I let the Doe smell babies bum again. Because the baby was born here and with the herd already, she ran with the herd...it took several days but one day I went out and Momma called her new adopted baby to come nurse and that was it...they were a set : ) Best wishes!


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

Ahhh poor 104. You should give her a name. She has a sweet face. Maybe call her Jasmine or Daisy.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Gooseberry Creek said:


> Ahhh poor 104. You should give her a name. She has a sweet face. Maybe call her Jasmine or Daisy.


She is very sweet with people. Last year we bought her with the tag of 104 on her ear from local farmer .


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> It's not easy getting a mom to accept a baby that is not theirs. You can tie 104 to a fence or put her on a milk stand to let the baby suckle.
> As far as feeding the baby Use whole cows milk from the grocery store with a pinch of baking soda in the first bottle of the day.
> 
> To figure out how much to feed, weigh baby, take her weight and multiply it by 16 then divide that number by 10 then divide that number by 6 feedings. An example would be a 10 pound baby times 16 would equal 160 divide that by 6 feedings would be 2.6 ounces each feeding. So, every 4 hours she'd get about 2.6 ounces in her bottle.
> ...


Thank you very for your detailed information.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Now the baby goat seems sick . She has thick phlegm in her nose and throat. She has no fever. She is not active. About 4 hrs ago I fed her 2 ounces of milk from 104. She poops and pees normally. She has pneumonia?


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Julia yuanli said:


> Now the baby goat seems sick . She has thick phlegm in her nose and throat. She has no fever. She is not active. About 4 hrs ago I fed her 2 ounces of milk from 104. She poops and pees normally. She has pneumonia?


It sounds like it. She'll need to see the vet for Excenel, or draxxin,a prescription antibiotics. You can give her infants Benadryl till you can get to the vet. Pneumonia is something that has to be treated with prescription medications especially in a 4day old baby.
Watch her temperature closely!


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

GoofyGoat said:


> It sounds like it. She'll need to see the vet for Excenel, or draxxin,a prescription antibiotics. You can give her infants Benadryl till you can get to the vet. Pneumonia is something that has to be treated with prescription medications especially in a 4day old baby.
> Watch her temperature closely!


This morning we took her to the vet. She is diagnosed pneumonia and fluid and antibiotics. So far she doesn't show any improvement. Not drinking milk. I tried to feed her milk with injector. She just took very little.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

She feels yucky which makes it hard to want to eat. Try your best but once the antibiotics kick in she should feel like eating. 
What did the vet give and what does? Did he send more to give her at home?


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> She feels yucky which makes it hard to want to eat. Try your best but once the antibiotics kick in she should feel like eating.
> What did the vet give and what does? Did he send more to give her at home?


She gave the antibiotics shot which can last 4 days. From afternoon she has stared to drink milk. She is progressing. Now she walk around me looking for the bottle. About one ounce each time. I hope she could make it.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Can you see on your vet invoice the name of the antibiotic? I ask because some long acting medications are not best used as long acting in goats. Im glad she's starting to perk up for you. We just want to be sure that continues..
I would give her probiotics daily for at least 3 days


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> Can you see on your vet invoice the name of the antibiotic? I ask because some long acting medications are not best used as long acting in goats. Im glad she's starting to perk up for you. We just want to be sure that continues..
> I would give her probiotics daily for at least 3 days


The name of antibiotics is cefitofur suspension 0.03mls. My goat is getting better and this afternoon we took her to 104. She is so smart to find where she could get milk. She had a good meal from 104. We put her in our house. The phlegm in her lungs is getting less.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

This morning I found her poop is runny with some water. I found one red tiny worm. She is active in having milk. I post her poop with red worm. Please give me some advice.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Pig scour guard double dosage for goats.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Sorry I mistook the red thread as a worm. I made a coat for her with my sweater sleeve. The thread is from the coat. Last night she not active in nursing. This morning the vet came and gave her same antibiotics because she still has fluid in her lungs.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)




----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Glad you had the vet out. Hopefully she feels better soon.


----------



## Gooseberry Creek (Jun 3, 2020)

She is really cute in her red sweater. I hope she feels better soon.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

The baby goat is getting better. But she still has thick phlegm in her nose and throat. How can I help her to get rid of the phlegm. The vet gave her shot of antibiotics again.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Can you try an infant nose aspirator bulb?
@happybleats @Moers kiko boars


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

You can use robitussin dm for humans. If you have quality essential oils in hand we can go that route. Eucalyptus is great to open up airways. Can use diluted as a rub on her chest and a bit under her nose


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Agree with the Ribitussim Dm. Then add a drop of VetRx on her nose. Rub it gently on both nasal openings. You can use a human infant nasal bulb. Get it at most stores. It will gently pull any phlem from the back of the throat. 
Keep watch over her temp. And listen to her lungs as she breathes.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

I am appreciated for you guys’ advices.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

Moers kiko boars said:


> Agree with the Ribitussim Dm. Then add a drop of VetRx on her nose. Rub it gently on both nasal openings. You can use a human infant nasal bulb. Get it at most stores. It will gently pull any phlem from the back of the throat.
> Keep watch over her temp. And listen to her lungs as she breathes.


There is no VetRx remedy for goats in Tractor supply stores, cal ranch stores. They just have VetRx for poultry


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

All VetRx is the same..they bottle it for different species but it's the same.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> All VetRx is the same..they bottle it for different species but it's the same.


My goat's poop is very runny , just half hour ago is it has water. My vet gave us probiotics for horses. We used just a pinch of it in her bottle.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

It seems her condition is not progressing now. Most of time she is sleep. Wakes up and sucks and walk around a while then lays down


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

When poop is runny..stop milk and replace milk with a quality electrolyte for 12 to 24 hours and help settle her tummy. You can also give pepto to sooth her tummy and dry her bum. Antibiotics may be messing up her tummy. Give the probiotics 3-4 hours after the Antibiotics given. Might also get her outside a bit if she's not already getting that.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

How is 104 doing with her adapted baby? Do you know if baby got colostrum from her mom?


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

I a


happybleats said:


> You can use robitussin dm for humans. If you have quality essential oils in hand we can go that route. Eucalyptus is great to open up airways. Can use diluted as a rub on her chest and a bit under her nose


I bought Tussin DM for Ages 12+and VetRx for poultry. These staff is used to rub her noses? Later I will get home and apply them to her


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

happybleats said:


> How is 104 doing with her adapted baby? Do you know if baby got colostrum from her mom?


104 has accepted her. I have to put her to suck. Daytime we put them together .Now we brought her into the house.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

Julia yuanli said:


> 104 has accepted her. I have to put her to suck. Daytime we put them together .Now we brought her into the house.


Oh, that's such great news that mom accepted her!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

YAY.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

The kid’s condition is going down today. Las night I gave her electrolytes, probiotics, VetRx. This morning her poop is a little better, not so runny. But she is very weak and stumbles . In the morning and afternoon she eating. By the night she didn’t eat. I don’t think she can make it. Since last Friday to today she got 2 antibiotics shots. After each shot she looked better on 1st and 2nd day, then on3rd she going down hill. The treatment seems not working on her well. I can hear she still has phlegm in the throat. I want to know how you guys deal with the newborn baby’s pneumonia . I know it is too late for my Dingdong, the poor baby to switch to another treatment. I want to learn something. These days it is so hard for me to go through the 3 stillborn babies and now watching Dingdong passing by. Before I thought having a hobby farm was a fun. Fun and worries are going together.


----------



## GoatGirl#1 (Feb 12, 2021)

Julia yuanli said:


> The kid's condition is going down today. Las night I gave her electrolytes, probiotics, VetRx. This morning her poop is a little better, not so runny. But she is very weak and stumbles . In the morning and afternoon she eating. By the night she didn't eat. I don't think she can make it. Since last Friday to today she got 2 antibiotics shots. After each shot she looked better on 1st and 2nd day, then on3rd she going down hill. The treatment seems not working on her well. I can hear she still has phlegm in the throat. I want to know how you guys deal with the newborn baby's pneumonia . I know it is too late for my Dingdong, the poor baby to switch to another treatment. I want to learn something. These days it is so hard for me to go through the 3 stillborn babies and now watching Dingdong passing by. Before I thought having a hobby farm was a fun. Fun and worries are going together.


Oh no !! Have faith in her, she can do this and you can too
I'm sorry you have to go through this


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

:hug:I am sorry you have to go through this.
I hope someone on here can give you advice if there was anything else you could do.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

Try massaging her sides, help her to break up that congestion- suck out any mucus with the nasal aspirator. Hold her and keep the circulation in her body by petting etc. So sorry you have to go thru all this.


----------



## Julia yuanli (Dec 23, 2020)

This morning Dingdong passed by . We tried to save the cute girl. Our efforts are in vain. I am heartbroken . I am appreciated for you guys’ company these days giving me advices and encouragements. I like this community full of love, kindness and wisdom.


----------



## happybleats (Sep 12, 2010)

Oh Julia. I'm so very sorry. You did truly try hard. ((Hugs))


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

I am so sorry.


----------



## MadHouse (Oct 3, 2019)

So very sorry to hear that.:hug:


----------



## Moers kiko boars (Apr 23, 2018)

Im so sorry for your loss. You did all you could for her.


----------



## GoofyGoat (Sep 21, 2018)

Oh no, I’m so very sorry. Pneumonia in baby’s is so hard. You did everything possible.


----------



## Goats Rock (Jun 20, 2011)

So very sorry that you lost her.


----------

